# Inappropriate jazz solo quotes :)



## MeriTone Music (Jan 13, 2018)

About using quotes in your jazz solos.....


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 26, 2018)

Needs more Meshuggah.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 26, 2018)

That was great


----------



## metallifan3091 (Jan 31, 2018)

I loved this. I was an alto sax player in high school jazz band years ago, and we and the piano player used to do quotes like this all the time when we traded 4s during concerts.We had one where we traded back and forth with me quoting Paganini's 24th Caprice and him quoting Michael Jackson's Beat It. It was terrible-arious.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Feb 2, 2018)

Once, during a rather intense freeform jazz jam, my cousin broke out into the solo of Santeria by Sublime. I damn near dropped my bass laughing


----------



## mongey (Feb 4, 2018)

I admit I have done this with game of thrones 

that was cool. super nice playing too


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Ralyks (Feb 20, 2018)

That made my day


----------



## MeriTone Music (Feb 20, 2018)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Once, during a rather intense freeform jazz jam, my cousin broke out into the solo of Santeria by Sublime. I damn near dropped my bass laughing


----------



## MeriTone Music (Mar 2, 2018)

MetalGravy said:


> Needs more Meshuggah.



haha


----------



## MeriTone Music (Jun 20, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> That made my day


----------



## MeriTone Music (Jun 20, 2018)

mongey said:


> I admit I have done this with game of thrones
> 
> that was cool. super nice playing too


That's awesome


----------



## Bobro (Jun 27, 2018)

MetalGravy said:


> Needs more Meshuggah.


Doesn't *everything* need more Meshuggah?

My new flatmate is a classical pianist and modern composer, his stuff is totally Death Metal influenced and damn does it rock hard! We went and saw Penderecki conduct Penderecki in Warsaw and I'll be damned if the stuff didn't have blast beats on timpani, it was too awesome!


----------



## xaptronic (Jul 26, 2018)

Works because those are all such strong melodies


----------



## MeriTone Music (Aug 21, 2018)

xaptronic said:


> Works because those are all such strong melodies


----------

